# need advise on which stihl chainsaw to buy



## tumm21 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys,  Thanks in advance for the input.  I am looking to buy a chainsaw in the 300 to 350 dollar range.  I was looking at the ms250  or the ms290 with an 18 inch bar.  I am looking to cut about 2 to 3 cords a year with it.  Most the wood I get is cut to size but there are times it it has to be cut shorter.  I would like to buy a new saw.  Is this in my price range or am II dreaming.


----------



## Boog (Dec 27, 2012)

tumm21 said:


> Most the wood I get is cut to size but there are times it it has to be cut shorter.


 
If I understand you right, you only need to occasionally cut some pieces of wood that are already "firewood size" to make them shorter?  If thats your need, you can buy a brand new MS250 for $300.  Its the largest saw in the "homeowner" stihl series.  I have a new one and an older used one and love them.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 27, 2012)

Boog is spot on. 250 is a good saw if your looking for Brand New in that price range. 

But... For $350, you could get a used saw..... Or Two off of CL (Beware if you dont know what to look for).

Me and Boog both scored some good saws for cheap off CL. (036 for $200/ MS362 Equivilent)

If wanting new, the 250 is a good runner. The 290 will be slighlty more than $350 (out the door) but also a tried and true model.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 27, 2012)

250 good saw.
Would do 2 - 3 cord no problem.
Smell of new is nice but Dex has a point. CL used saw , can sometimes get a great deal for $ 350  

Both would work well


----------



## Nixon (Dec 27, 2012)

You might want to check on  www.arboristsite.com .  Look up a poster by the name of nmurph . He sells refurbished 346xp s in that price range . Never heard a bad word about his saws, which says a lot . Given the choice, I'd take the 346 over either the ms 250 ,or ms290 . JMHO


----------



## computeruser (Dec 27, 2012)

Ditto as to Neal's rebuilds.  A really nice 353 just sold for $285.  It looked really strong in the video that was posted of the saw at work.

Otherwise, an MS250 is a decent saw for the price.  No powerhouse, but reliable and they have cut a lot of wood for a lot of people over the years.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd up the bucks a little bit and go for the $290 BUT with a 16 inch bar.  It will do a heck of a job with a 16 inch bar, especially with a yellow chain,  and unless you'll be cutting trees thicker than 32 inch diameter, you don't need a longer bar.


----------



## Senatormofo (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got an 025 and it is perfect for occasional use and then some. The 250 is right in your price range and is a good, lightweight saw. But.. the 290 is also a great saw for an additional $80.00. My next saw will probably be a 290. 13 lbs and 3.8 HP.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 28, 2012)

computeruser said:


> Ditto as to Neal's rebuilds. A really nice 353 just sold for $285. It looked really strong in the video that was posted of the saw at work.
> 
> Otherwise, an MS250 is a decent saw for the price. No powerhouse, but reliable and they have cut a lot of wood for a lot of people over the years.


 
A lot of nice saws have been posted recently in the trading post over there...... I think freakinstang still has a near new 5100 for $350 or so.


----------



## Fins59 (Dec 28, 2012)

Check out the EZ start option on the MS 250.  It's about $60 more but if you have starting issues (arm/shoulder problem) it's well worth it.  You can start that saw using 2 fingers.
I bought one a few months ago and it's the best $$$ I spent this year.
I mainly cut oak slabwood with mine.  I stack about 5-6 peices in a jig and cut them with no problem.  Saw has plenty of power.  So far cut 11 big bundles.


----------



## Cessna (Dec 28, 2012)

This is the saw I have with the 16" bar.  Light, very easy on/off caps for fuel and bar oil and great power!!  Also great, NO WRENCH, chain tension adjuster  Can't beat it!!

http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/homeowner-saws/ms250cbe/


----------



## Como (Dec 28, 2012)

Or a chainsaw from ebay for $40  would suffice.


----------



## Nixon (Dec 28, 2012)

tumm21 said:


> Hey guys,  Thanks in advance for the input.  I am looking to buy a chainsaw in the 300 to 350 dollar range.  I was looking at the ms250  or the ms290 with an 18 inch bar.  I am looking to cut about 2 to 3 cords a year with it.  Most the wood I get is cut to size but there are times it it has to be cut shorter.  I would like to buy a new saw.  Is this in my price range or am II dreaming.


If you are truly wanting one of those two models, I'd go with the 290 . They are about as bullet proof as any saw ever made .


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 28, 2012)

tumm21 said:


> Hey guys, Thanks in advance for the input. I am looking to buy a chainsaw in the 300 to 350 dollar range. I was looking at the ms250 or the ms290 with an 18 inch bar. I am looking to cut about 2 to 3 cords a year with it. Most the wood I get is cut to size but there are times it it has to be cut shorter. I would like to buy a new saw. Is this in my price range or am II dreaming.


 

I have a 290 and my wife has been after me to get a lighter saw. I tried out a 250 and was really surprised with it. Not sure how it would do with the safety chain that comes standard on it but the one I used had a full chisel (16" bar) and it really did amaze me how good it cut. I thought it would be a wimp but not so. There also is a big difference in the weight of those two saws. If I were in the market for a saw with your conditions I certainly would look hard at that 250. Not sure on the easy start but they surely do make starting easier. The saw I tried did not have it but it also was not hard pulling on that rope. Cold, it started on the 4th pull. Warm it started with one pull, which is about what the 290 does only the 290 usually takes 5 pulls cold and it pulls a lot harder than the 250.

Good luck.


----------



## buildingmaint (Dec 29, 2012)

I have never heard of anyone being disappointed they bought too big of a chainsaw. I have a 290 , wish I would of bought a 391.


----------



## tumm21 (Dec 29, 2012)

my problem is I am on a tight budget but I do need the chainsaw.  I would prefer not to buy used.  I think the 290 might be more what I want.  How much for the 290 with a 18 inch bar?  New obviously.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Como said:


> Or a chainsaw from ebay for $40 would suffice.


 
+1.

If all you're doing is making the odd split shorter, go cheap as possible. You don't even need a chain saw for that - do you have a circular saw or chop saw?

But if you're looking for a new Stihl for infrequent use, hard to beat the value of a new MS170.


----------



## Prof (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 250--bought it as a back-up/trimming saw. I am impressed with the power for it's light weight. For what you describe, I'd think it would be a perfect saw. You'd still have plenty of capability if you needed to cut a downed tree or score an easy scrounge.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 29, 2012)

tumm21 said:


> my problem is I am on a tight budget but I do need the chainsaw. I would prefer not to buy used. I think the 290 might be more what I want. How much for the 290 with a 18 inch bar? New obviously.


 
I think you are talking around $380 for a new 291. I see you can also buy that with easy start now which might be worth considering.


----------



## StihlHead (Dec 29, 2012)

There is a nice 310 here on CL going for $250. Bigger/better than the 290, I have owned and run the snot out of both. I have also had a series of 210/230/250s, and they are OK but the 290 (and 310) is the better saw by far, for many reasons. More power, they will run 3/8 std B&C, it has an adj. oiler, they are far easier to work on, have a better air filter and carb, they are easy to mod and get 10% more power, and parts are easy to get. They will also run a 20 inch bar no problem. I sold my 025/250 collection when I got an 026 and never looked back. I still have a modified 310, and it makes a great backup saw for a 044 or 361. The 310s are no longer available new though.

Joe Bob says go for the 290


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 30, 2012)

I scrounge so I don't cut anything bigger then I can carry.  So, the ms250 I have with the 16" bar and yellow chain will be all I ever need.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 30, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I think you are talking around $380 for a new 291. I see you can also buy that with easy start now which might be worth considering.


 


tumm21 said:


> New
> 
> my problem is I am on a tight budget but I do need the chainsaw. I would prefer not to buy used. I think the 290 might be more what I want. How much for the 290 with a 18 inch bar? New obviously.


 
Backwoods is right on for a new_ MS290-18"_, $379.  The MS291-18" would be $489, even more for the Easy2Start version at $789. (WTH? $300 for a handle activated chain brake and Easy2Start?)

MS290 is tough to beat for the price as a firewood cutter's go to saw.  I think it'll be a good runner for you for quite some time.  Most likely decades.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 30, 2012)

Wonder if stihl has sold an easy start 291....... my goodness, that is crazy.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 30, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Wonder if stihl has sold an easy start 291....... my goodness, that is crazy.


 
Wonder how many 291's they are selling period in markets where the MS290 is still available? Same power specs, but nearly a lb lighter and much better AV. Fuel economy/emissions isn't top of the list for most buyers of mid-range saws. 

EDIT: Note the MS291CBEQ (The easy2start version) weighs in at 13.7 lbs too!! Ugh!  Heavy, tepid power at best, and expensive.  The Edsel of saws!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 30, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Wonder if stihl has sold an easy start 291....... my goodness, that is crazy.



For that price.... I hope not. If they were smart, they would get a MS362 (and have money left), a 562XP, or even a MS441 for that kind of Money  

But..... There are still people out there that do not know any better and will still buy it. Just because of the following


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 30, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Just because of the following


 
But, it doesn't say "Farm Boss" on the bar. Then I could see spending nearly $800 on what should be a $500 (max!) saw. 

EDIT: Grandpa may have loved his 029 FarmBoss but he'd smack you if you paid $800 for one.


----------



## tom dee (Dec 30, 2012)

intresting topic I worked in Small engine industry for 30 yrs  they sold Stihl  homelite Jonsered Husq etc Personally I like my Ron Hartill Baird Poulan 3.3 cube W Oregon pro bar  and yellow 1/2 skip 325 pitch chain twin ring piston etc its a very fast saw With out a chain brake (ones avail I dont use) iuse a 20-24 in bar but most would be happy with a 16-18   20's perfect balance my bars solid.. You can pick up similar Sears Sold to easy to work  and work on mines a 84-5 model never needed a thing  cept consumables. good luck


----------



## tom dee (Dec 30, 2012)

tumm21 said:


> my problem is I am on a tight budget but I do need the chainsaw. I would prefer not to buy used. I think the 290 might be more what I want. How much for the 290 with a 18 inch bar? New obviously.


 Kinda a mistake you can get a better unit with any bugs worked out You do not want a laminated bar and green chain  Chain brake maybe .But its your cash wutcha gonna do when ur tite budgets blown needin a bar and good chain  100+ Me thinks a rethink mite be.. good luck


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd go with the 290 of those two choices.  Get a 16" bar and then a 20" down the road.

I'd look at a MS261 over either of those.  Or drive down to the local husky dealer and buy a 550xp and forget about anything else out there


----------



## tom dee (Dec 30, 2012)

yea good ideas too im always lookin to pay near nuttin for 2 cycle equip  and usually do im an old 056 guy so as you can tell i been a bit


----------



## Boog (Dec 30, 2012)

Having seen my Dad go down hill quickly and finally die last year at 85, I envision a day when all I'll be able to handle of my saw collection is my 250C-BE.  I'll be thanking myself for the day I spent the $50 extra and bought that Easy2Start option.  That's a keeper I'm putting in long term storage. (besides, I've got an 025 and another plain 250 to beat till then  )


----------



## ironworker (Dec 30, 2012)

Tried to pm you but couldn't, I have a couple of saws in the for sale section here and live close to you if you are interested, sorry about using this thread to make a sale.


----------



## tom dee (Jan 1, 2013)

ironworker said:


> Tried to pm you but couldn't, I have a couple of saws in the for sale section here and live close to you if you are interested, sorry about using this thread to make a sale.


 youve wht for sale in chainsaws  // tomD


----------



## tom dee (Jan 1, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Having seen my Dad go down hill quickly and finally die last year at 85, I envision a day when all I'll be able to handle of my saw collection is my 250C-BE. I'll be thanking myself for the day I spent the $50 extra and bought that Easy2Start option. That's a keeper I'm putting in long term storage. (besides, I've got an 025 and another plain 250 to beat till then  )


 Buddy I agree With ya 100% I also have a dedicated milwaulkee 12V Engine starter Kinda like thee toro thingy at home depot starts the mess with a squeeze . Idf you aint startin with choke burp burp no choke  run your stuffs not setup correctly period so three pulls it'll be awhile till i cannot make that saw liable to get too heavy first he he


----------



## tom dee (Jan 1, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> But, it doesn't say "Farm Boss" on the bar. Then I could see spending nearly $800 on what should be a $500 (max!) saw.
> 
> EDIT: Grandpa may have loved his 029 FarmBoss but he'd smack you if you paid $800 for one.


 oregon pro repl sprocket nose is all it needs to say no laminated bars shld be on a serious woodsmens site period


----------



## ironworker (Jan 2, 2013)

tom dee said:


> youve wht for sale in chainsaws // tomD


I have an ms311 and a john deere cs52 (efco)


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 2, 2013)

I really like the weight of the ms250. My son has the farm boss. Its heavier
but a real nice saw. I put a 18" carbide chain on mine and it is a little monster
on the locust and oak.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 3, 2013)

tom dee said:


> Kinda a mistake you can get a better unit with any bugs worked out You do not want a laminated bar and green chain Chain brake maybe .But its your cash wutcha gonna do when ur tite budgets blown needin a bar and good chain 100+ Me thinks a rethink mite be.. good luck


 
???

The 290 is a decades old design, so I think the bugs are long gone on that model. 

Modern laminate bars from a good maker like Stihl are fine for most folks here.  We just can't abuse them like we sometimes want to do.  (No prying!)

Have you ever tried Stihl RS3 chain (full chisel, green label)?  Except when bore cutting, it compares very well to yellow RS or Oregon LGX.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 3, 2013)

buildingmaint said:


> I have never heard of anyone being disappointed they bought too big of a chainsaw. I have a 290 , wish I would of bought a 391.


 
Nah, it is possible to have too big a chainsaw, or more importantly, too heavy a chainsaw. Used a friend's 290 and was happy as heck I bought the 261. Would not want to have the 660 as my only saw either, and am about to buy a 170 for limbing and the smaller jobs. Just like guns, different saws have different applications that they are better at. The 660 is a gas hog. Want to finish off some old mix, just fire up the 660.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 3, 2013)

OP, are you bucking 2 to 3 cords, or is the wood delivered already bucked with just a couple pieces here and there needing to be cut shorter to fit the firebox. If it is the latter and that is all you will be doing with the saw for several years, I think the MS170 would work just fine for the occassion log reduction. Now, if you are actually cutting trees to size, and doing 2 to 3 cords a year, then you should be looking at a larger saw than the 170. If money is tight and the 170 fits the bill, then I would be going with the 170. I wish I only had to cut the occassional log down to size and that bucked wood was just delivered to me. That would make things a lot easier.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm Freakingstang over on AS.  i have sold a ton of saws on there in the past 7-8 years as well as ebay.  I don't currently have any smaller stihls for sale. I do have a super low hour Husqvarna 55 that is like new though. After re-reading your "needs" and seeing the options, I would probably go with the MS250.  It fits your budget and will work fine for your needs.  I've been spoiled running tons of pro saws day in and day out for years and forgot that most normal people (not me) don't need 10 chainsaws.  I forget that people cut 3-5 cord a year, not the 50-60 I'm used to selling.  Husqvarna makes decent pro saws, but the small stuff they sell at Lowes is complete junk.  you'd be better off buying a poulan wildthing, throwing it away when it breaks and buying a new one.  Plenty of people have cut and heated their homes for the cheap price that comes with it.  Not all firewood cutters (again, not me) are worried about how fast a certain saw cuts with a square ground chain a 13,500 rpm in the cut.


----------



## tom dee (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I am /was its how I do errything that works I did my 3.3 up for nearly free rim sprkt etc Lam bars are no good I dnt care Who made it Except for the consumers Thats the only reason theres a solid bar because of yous consumers The few pennies you buy these things for used  is well worth steering clear of thee big box junk  white consolidated industries junk etc but what ya do not now wont hurt ya just relieve yer cash i dont budget 350 wen 100 or less may more en do it thats for other more intel folks to do


----------



## tom dee (Jan 3, 2013)

carbide chain on a 250 good lord man hard to sharpen  a bit i bet. If you use a round wheel to sharpen we aint on same cut level  square cut is the grind of choice its a 3 step cut on the cutter this type of cutter will pull 3 inch shavings outta wood which will be like accupuncture needles in yer lined jeans  round faced wheels one step is for green rounded cutters which help save some from themselves  some o thee chain ive hear from sandvik and jonsered will never be made again i ve 100's of feet couldnt be sold here wen twas made  yes i a foreigner


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 3, 2013)

huh?


----------



## lukem (Jan 3, 2013)

What just happened?


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 3, 2013)

tom dee said:


> Well I am /was its how I do errything that works I did my 3.3 up for nearly free rim sprkt etc Lam bars are no good I dnt care Who made it Except for the consumers Thats the only reason theres a solid bar because of yous consumers The few pennies you buy these things for used is well worth steering clear of thee big box junk white consolidated industries junk etc but what ya do not now wont hurt ya just relieve yer cash i dont budget 350 wen 100 or less may more en do it thats for other more intel folks to do





tom dee said:


> carbide chain on a 250 good lord man hard to sharpen a bit i bet. If you use a round wheel to sharpen we aint on same cut level square cut is the grind of choice its a 3 step cut on the cutter this type of cutter will pull 3 inch shavings outta wood which will be like accupuncture needles in yer lined jeans round faced wheels one step is for green rounded cutters which help save some from themselves some o thee chain ive hear from sandvik and jonsered will never be made again i ve 100's of feet couldnt be sold here wen twas made yes i a foreigner


Hey Tom,

We really want to hear what you've got to say but we're also big on punctuation and grammar in this forum.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 3, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> We really want to hear what you've got to say but we're also big on punctuation and grammar in this forum.


 
Punctuation and grammar are about the only way to get something across via writing. Spelling does not count quite as much. Man, now I have a headache.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow I quoted him andsaidIcantunderstandawordyouaresaying. and then deleted it as i didn't want to be a grammer nazi


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 4, 2013)

Punctuation is important as it makes things easier to read and the intent a bit clearer.

Let's eat, Grandma!

Let's eat Grandma!

The first sentence = it's time to eat. The second sentence = dig out the fava beans and chianti.

I've also seen a very humorous Facebook post on punctuation . . . it was a bit dirty though . . . but funny.


----------



## Boog (Jan 4, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Punctuation is important as it makes things easier to read and the intent a bit clearer.
> 
> Let's eat, Grandma!
> 
> ...


 
Oh, send it our way Jake, send it our way!  Inquiring dirty minds want to know!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 4, 2013)

yes, we are all adults.....


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 4, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Let's eat Grandma!


 


ehhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooo!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 4, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Oh, send it our way Jake, send it our way! Inquiring dirty minds want to know!


 
I would . . . but I cannot find it.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 6, 2013)

If you're only cutting a small amount of wood, I'd say the MS250 is a decent choice, I'm pretty happy with mine, though there is a school of thought out there that it's more of a limbing saw. The other candidate I had in mind was a 290 with a 20" bar. I had thought it might be overkill, and tried to stay in budget, but again, if bigger logs are your thing, that might be the way to go. IN the end $70 bucks more amortizes out to very little over time.

I cut mostly up to about 10-14" log sections, and the largest diameter I've cut is about 17"
(the nominal length of the bar it came with is 18", which actually protrudes 16")

Just make sure you go though the starting routine and check it's all running and oiling fine with the dealer to make sure everything is copasetic. (and no old gas if its been on display on the shelf a while.)

I have the CBE version, but I'd guess I'd be as happy with the lighter regular one.

I take the cover off to clean it regularly, and also I like to take the chain off and clean the bar, and make sure no dust/wood/treegrunge blocks the oil port, etc.

I definitely would not go any smaller or less powerful if you like cutting a bunch of hardwood trunk sections. This one is still wearing in and I'm trying to keep it busy.


----------

